# Producto ganancia ancho de banda



## hernan73 (Jul 15, 2007)

Que es el Producto ganancia ancho de banda (GBW) cuadno se habla de respuesta en frecuencia de un amplificador operacional, como se calcula... o de dnd se obtiene

saludos

Hernan73


----------



## luchovl2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hola, resulta que el producto ganancia por ancho de banda es una característica de un amplificador que es constante. Como consecuencia podemos apreciar que si se disminuye la ganancia del mismo, por ejemplo con realimentación negativa, aumentará el ancho de banda, es decir la cantidad de frecuencias a las cuales va a amplificar. Pero también esto requiere de un análisis de estabilidad, ya que puede ser que con alguna frecuencia el amplificador se convierta en un oscilador. En cuanto a la obtención del GBW me parece que es un dato brindado por el fabricante, pero no es seguro.
Espero te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## CHECB (Abr 2, 2009)

Necesito encontrar un OPAM con buenas caracteristicas en GBW (Ganancia por ancho de banda), dónde puedo buscar?, ya he revisado algunos datasheets pero no encuentro o no se si es q estoy buscando mal. Gracias!


----------



## linx (Jun 21, 2011)

Como calculariais el ancho de banda de este operacional ?


----------

